# Custom Buffet



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

We finished our buffet over the Thanksgiving holidays.
My wife designed the buffet from pics she had seen on the internet. I built 5 cabinets and a ladder frame for them to sit on.

It turned out great, Just in time for Christmas dinner.

I used prefinished birch plywood for the carcases. Poplar was used for the face frames, drawer fronts, drawer stock and doors. Soft close hinges and drawer slides keep the noise down.

A friend applied the finish to the front. It turned out just like the pic my wife had found.

Hope you like the pics.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

More pics.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The Silstone counter top has been installed and the brick grouted. A little caulking and touch up paint and this is a done deal.

A friend applied the finish which made the cabinets look like the sample picture in the first post. It turned out nice.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Well done Mike really came out nice, I see you had a lot of help
Love the finish


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

See! I _knew_ some of you guys with tidy shops had 'staff'... 
Lovely piece, Mike, and yes, the finish is excellent. I don't normally like green, but that's a very rich attractive shade.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> See! I _knew_ some of you guys with tidy shops had 'staff'...
> Lovely piece, Mike, and yes, the finish is excellent. I don't normally like green, but that's a very rich attractive shade.


ha ha, she had a vested interest in the project! The kitchen redo is on the horizon.

My grand daughter likes to paint the glue.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

That job turned out real well. It wouldn't surprise me if you landed a few orders from your Christmas function.

Darryl


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice job Mike. Your helper looks like she was really enjoying helping grandpa out.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Mike.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice job, Mike.


----------



## twallace (Jan 15, 2012)

A very nice well built unit. Nice tools. I like the colour scheme . I like it all a nice job good reason to be well pleased.......Isn't there a law against child labour? ...


----------



## twcustoms (Oct 26, 2013)

I have just had the incredible awareness that I have much to learn. Awesome


----------



## JJuarez (Nov 8, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Very nice job Mike. Your helper looks like she was really enjoying helping grandpa out.


Great job Mike, but unlike Cherrville Chuck, I believe without your little helper the job would not have been done properly!! Grand-kids keep us young and motivated!!


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Tell me the steps you took for that finish please. I love it!

I have a 10 yr old help who loves to cut rings on the lathe and gluing scraps into house shapes is a great time


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Shortslvs said:


> Tell me the steps you took for that finish please. I love it!


It is a faux finish our friend applied. I primed the wood (poplar) with Zinsser Bulls Eye primer and then painted with Valspar latex. I sprayed the doors and drawer fronts but the face frames were painted by hand.

The lady used a sponge brush to apply a black dye by gently brushing it on in selective places. Then she applied two coats of the glaze. She refinishes furniture. 

Below is a picture of the glaze and the picture my wife found on the internet. I think they achieved a pretty good match.

Thanks for all the compliments.
Mike


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow! That turned out amazing, great work


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't think that it could be done any better so you must have been very happy to see it finished so nicely. N


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Quite a challenge. Quite an achievement!
You should be very proud.
Question...is the birch ply 1/2" 5/8" or 3/4" ?
I like 5/8 but it's not available in the big box stores.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

thomas1389 said:


> Quite a challenge. Quite an achievement!
> You should be very proud.
> Question...is the birch ply 1/2" 5/8" or 3/4" ?
> I like 5/8 but it's not available in the big box stores.


The carcases are 3/4 inch. The backs are 1/2 inch...all prefinished. The drawer bottoms are 1/4 inch except for the wide drawer. It is 1/2 inch.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the answer on the finish. Very nice work


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Fantastic work there Mike and I see Your Bride,is well pleased with it as well.

Jim


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great job Mike looks fantastic.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Mike.

That was a really nice teamwork. Congratulations to your helpers, especially the tiny one.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Our Christmas dinner was a success. The buffet worked as advertised. My sweetie was very happy...and that makes me very happy.

Here are a few pics of the spread.

Note: The last three pics show our current kitchen cabinets. This time next year they will look a lot different after I replace all of them with her custom design. There will be lots of drawers in the base cabinets.
Mike


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow nice job!!!


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice Job Mike. N


----------

